# Swallowing



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Did anyone else have trouble swallowing liquids following surgery? I dont really have trouble swallowing foods (besides being painful), but liquids I choke on, and they sometimes go down the wrong way.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I used a straw for the first week. It helped a lot. I did have a few occasions when I transitioned back to a regular glass where I choked a little on liquid. The straw really helped.


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, I have been using a straw, too, which does seem to help. I was just wondering if this was normal.


----------

